# whats the worst tasting food you have tried?



## Tank316 (Jan 3, 2002)

i am a big puss and cant stand liver,brussel sprouts and tofu yuk


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2002)

Right now all I can think of is pate (sp?)....but I think it's only a mental thing....like what is in that!!!! *shudder*


----------



## Ginni (Jan 3, 2002)

I with you W8..  Never had it, but the sound it is like


----------



## shooter (Jan 3, 2002)

I absolutely hate Cilantro! Can't even smell it without my throat closing up tight and gagging. (shooter shudders at the thought)


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by shooter *_
> I absolutely hate Cilantro! Can't even smell it without my throat closing up tight and gagging. (shooter shudders at the thought)



Hey, I hate cilantro too!   

I tried a chocolate weight gainer from GNC once.  The stuff was so bad, I gagged on it and almost puked.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jan 3, 2002)

GEFILTE FISH!

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 3, 2002)

Pig Feet

YUCKO!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2002)

I love cilantro


----------



## Ginni (Jan 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> Pig Feet
> 
> YUCKO!!!!!


----------



## Chick (Jan 4, 2002)

There was an anchovie once hidden on my slice of pizza...oh gag


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I love cilantro



Sorry, this is a hate thread.  We do not discuss food we like here, only those that make us sick.


----------



## Chick (Jan 4, 2002)

*ohhh i see*

So I guess that means we can't discuss DOUBLE STUFF OREO COOKIES that are screamining..chick I'm in the cabinet on the right side, come eat me with a glass of milk! Hey watch it. My mouth it watering, so

How about raw fish (yuck!) or snake...ohhh gag phew.


----------



## Slim Jim (Jan 4, 2002)

Hair Pie


----------



## Shmoo (Jan 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Slim Jim *_
> Hair Pie



Slim are you telling us you do not like hair pie?


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 4, 2002)

or as the ROCK would say DO you like PIE I like PIE


----------



## Pemburu (Jan 4, 2002)

Durian


----------



## Slim Jim (Jan 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Shmoo *_
> 
> 
> Slim are you telling us you do not like hair pie?



Some hair pie is better than others, but yes, you can never have to much Pie.


----------



## Shmoo (Jan 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Slim Jim *_
> 
> 
> Some hair pie is better than others, but yes, you can never have to much Pie.



Nothing like a slice of pie and topping it with some whipping cream.


----------



## palomayombe (Jan 5, 2002)

Flaxeed oil.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by palomayombe *_
> Flaxeed oil.




Also known as.......motor oil


----------



## Mule (Jan 5, 2002)

I drank a cup of spoiled milk one time.  I really hate the taste of thermogenics if they get out of the pill.


----------



## dmonty (Jan 5, 2002)

*what food*

 My mother-in-laws brussel sprouts!

Gags me just to think about it.


----------



## Pemburu (Jan 5, 2002)

> I drank a cup of spoiled milk one time.



Mule you mean you made it through the whole "stinkin" cup?   

I can't believe you people   over brussel sprouts. That is one healthy veggie.  Not that they taste great, but they're good for you.  

How about some real tasty treats?  Like fish head soup. Fruit Bat soup. Eskimo Ice Cream. 100 yr eggs. Boiled Okra.  Pig Fat on a stick (Hair still on)........................   Pass the brussel sprouts please.


----------



## gopro (Jan 6, 2002)

I can't even be in the same room with tuna fish....


----------



## Rykard Maximus (Jan 6, 2002)

Does Cointreau count? Had a little too much of it once.....

RM


----------



## HickeyNC (Jan 7, 2002)

Squid Jerkey. Its the same as Beef jerkey only its squid. I friend of mine is Chinese and he eats weird stuff like that. 

Also had mustard peas. They were green peas that tasted like they had been maranated and then dried in mustard. 

Both were disgusting.


----------



## Denny (Jan 12, 2002)

It's got to be TOFU...... yeck


----------



## honeybee (Jan 13, 2002)

Lima beans are the worst..my mom used to make me eat them, and I refused to chew them...I would take them like they were a pill with my milk.


----------

